# Kiss Coffee House is open!



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just heard that the Kiss Coffe house is open. I want to go! They only have one open right in Myrtle Beach, SC, but I still want to go. I beat the coffe is spiked. LOL. Which is fine with me. Rock on Kiss!

http://www.kisscoffeehouse.com/


----------

